# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Face-Sized Spiders Discovered in Sri Lanka

## Sagan

By Matt Peckham 
April 04, 2013 

 

Some thing may forever haunt our dreams. Like the words âspiderâ and âface-sizedâ used in a sentence together. 

And yet here those words are, straight from northern Sri Lanka,  where scientists say theyâve discovered a new type of giant tarantula  with a leg span of up to eight inches. Grab your rulers and mirrors,  because yep, thatâs about the average length of a human noggin. 

As if that werenât frightening enough (or cool enough â you pick),  this particular spider was found living in trees. Anyone whoâs ever  walked beneath a tree and wound up brushing away a tiny spider knows  that some arachnids enjoy an arboreal life, dangling from silken threads  to surprise unsuspecting trail-walkers. Now imagine one the size of a  volleyball landing on you like one of the facehuggers from Alien. 

And in case you were thinking they probably look far worse than they  are, this oneâs actually quite venomous. Oh, and fast â because of  course it is. So now imagine being chased by a poisonous, sprinting,  face-sized spider. 



Read more: http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/04/04/...-in-sri-lanka/

----------


## kc1895

"Face-sized"  ::   :hide:

----------


## shelbster18

It's so beautiful. I told my mom about this today and she freaked out. xD I knew she would because she hates spiders. That's kind of why I told her. :3 I love spiders, though. Especially tarantulas.

----------

